# Overclocked Q6600, Overheating?



## JDog2pt0 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm sitting here minding my own business browsing the web and listening to music when suddenly the music starts skipping. The computer becomes totaly unresponsive then the theme switches from WinXP to Windows Classic, but it was tan instead of the blue and grey. Almost as soon as that happens the computer flat out crashes, reboots and theres a loud buzzing coming out of the speakers,(computer is only at POST) they are usb speakers. Now the computer has only started having it little quirks here and there since it was overclocked (only to 2.7Ghz) a few months ago and with dual 8800's running it, things tend to get toasty. Only reason I bring this up is because it has never done anything else close to that before, I have underclocked it to the original 2.4ghz. Just wondering if you guys know whats going on


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

please post full system specs including make and model of power supply


----------



## JDog2pt0 (Feb 17, 2009)

Intel Dual Core E6600 2.40ghz Socket 775
EVGA nForce 680i SLI Socket 775 
4Gb Corsair TwinX DDR 800mhz E.P.P 
OCZ 700 watt GameXStream Power Supply
WD Caviar 250Gb 7200RPM SATA
Dual EVGA 8800GTS Superclocked


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you still running two 8800's ?


----------



## JDog2pt0 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes. 
After I under clocked the CPU back to 2.40ghz the computer would still lock up and overall not work but I'm going to see what it does today, maybe it was just some freaky bug, though I doubt it.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Most likely your problem is a failing power supply. The OCZ 700 watt is not enough for dual 8800GTS and overclocking

for that i would look to the Corsair 850-TX watt (provantage.com has a sweet deal on them)


afterwards RMA the OCZ 700 watt; when they give you back another unit sell it off on ebay to recoup your losses


----------



## JDog2pt0 (Feb 17, 2009)

Now I'm not saying it isn't the power supply but looking in the event viewer, it looks as though the hard drive was having a fit. From 2:56:39PM to 2:57:13PM (theres a gap here because I had the computer down for a short while after the first time and it didn't start acting up until I had had it up for a little bit) then from 3:24:13PM to 3:31:52PM almost every second there was a warning:

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	Disk
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	51
Date: 4/27/2009
Time: 2:57:13 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	JONES-APEVIA
Description:
An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk0\D during a paging operation.

Nothing today though

Did a bit of research, things aren't adding up though except that my flash drive was in the computer but no writable disk was in the drives "Under certain circumstances, the system logs the following event ID 51 event message:

An error was detected on device \Device\DeviceName during a paging operation
In this case, no harmful affects are experienced. For example, event ID 51 is logged when blank media such as CDR, CDRW, DVDR, and so on, is inserted into a writable drive while a USB device is plugged in. The system logs the event even though the disc is writable, and the USB device is still usable. In these particular cases, you can safely ignore the log entries, and no additional action is required."
Unless this was only a side effect of the PSU failing?


----------



## JDog2pt0 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well joy, doing some more looking around it looks as though the HD might be on its way out.... goody. oh well, I'll just keep an eye on it and see what happens


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

download and run the hard drive manufacturers bootable hard drive diagnostic from their website (free)


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Try running Killdisk on your hard drive. Nothing to lose hear if that turns out to be your problem. http://www.killdisk.com/. PSU. Definitely a possibility. Try another if available.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Nexxtech said:


> Try running Killdisk on your hard drive. Nothing to lose hear if that turns out to be your problem. http://www.killdisk.com/. PSU. Definitely a possibility. Try another if available.






killdisk will erase his drive completely; dont think that is his intent ?


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Considering he mentioned his hard drive may be failing it's a safe assumption to consider. If you have nothing to save on your hard drive I would consider this program in my opinion before scraping the drive.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Nexxtech said:


> Considering he mentioned his hard drive may be failing it's a safe assumption to consider. If you have nothing to save on your hard drive I would consider this program in my opinion before scraping the drive.




I agree with you on the "before you scrap the drive" part of your reccomendation


however; please always describe what Killdisk does before a user makes the mistake of running the utility with the expectation of "fixing the drive's corruption" issues, he may have data that needs to be backed-up ? :wink:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

linderman said:


> download and run the hard drive manufacturers bootable hard drive diagnostic from their website (free)







do this before running killdisk (the drive eraser) if this diagnostic utility states the drive is defective, then its game over 


no sense even wasting your time wiping and reloading the OS and drivers.....

thats a 5-6 hour process which may be done for nothing ! :4-thatsba


----------



## JDog2pt0 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, not going to format the HD if I don't have to, hate having to reinstall windows, done it god knows how many times on my own computer (yeah this isn't mine, its my dads, my mobo died on my back in February and I just haven't felt like dishing out the cash needed for a new one) so I'll check out the diagnostic utility


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

With all due respect Linderman, the first paragraph explains this program and risks. BOLWE.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Nexxtech said:


> With all due respect Linderman, the first paragraph explains this program and risks. BOLWE.





*my error*; you are 100% correct



thanks for pointing that out and your input ray:


----------



## JDog2pt0 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well anyways, I ran the diagnostic and everything came back okay and the computer seems to be running just fine, thanks for your help guys


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Your welcome Linderman. Glad to hear your machine passed diagnostics JDog. Good luck.


----------

